# your forum is feeling unfriendly



## Haraga

Adios


----------



## Solomon Parker

No answers does not mean unfriendly. It means no answers. Be realistic. This is a site full of beekeepers. Bumblebees are not really 'kept.'


----------



## Kenww

Sorry. I read your posts but don't know a thing about bumblebees so didn't reply. I'm new and felt very welcomed to this forum. There are a lot of experts on honey bees here and they are very generous with advice. I think there just aren't many people on here who know bumblebees.


----------



## David LaFerney

Ricker- the thing is this forum is mostly about honey bees. I for one saw your thread asking for help on the subject of bumble bees, but knowing jack nothing about them, and therefore not qualified to bloviate on the subject - I didn't bother to read that one thread among the many about my actual interest which is honey bees. Sorry, isn't there a bumble bee forum? Good luck.


----------



## Mikect05

couldn't disagree more, I am pretty new hear and appreciate all the help I get here. I would say that some can be unfriendly here, tf vs non-tf but other than that I love this forum.

Hey let me just say welcome, hope you have a better experience here in the future!


----------



## Cloverdale

Welcome. Why don't you start with honeybees? Then move on to bumblebees...Deb


----------



## Kenww

Cloverdale is right. If you're that into bumblebees, you should really think about honeybees.


----------



## butch043052

http://bumblebeeconservation.org/forum/


----------



## djei5

What's a bumblebee???:scratch:


----------



## beegeorge

RICKER... I am a honeybee person,, I see your posts about others and have no information to share,, that is NOT ignoring you,, it is just that I have no info for you,,

if you skin is that thin,, you may wish to explore other venues


----------



## jrbbees

Well, I would not expect helpful information about your guitar from a harmonica forum. But they are both musical!

I am sorry you are upset but your expectations are not realistic. What most people here know about BBs is that we don't keep them. Were you wanting a bunch of comments from people who didn't know what they were talking about? None of us here want to hear advice from people who don't have actual experience with honey bees so we have learned early not to give advice without having experience. Mu knowledge about BBs is that you pray you don't run into them when you are bush hoging.

As for my experience here, I have found it most helpful and friendly. However, I usually ask question that are actually related to Honey bees.


----------



## Aaron77

I have grown tarantulas, ****roaches was centipede hunting when i came across a bee keeper. kept wild bees for 1st 3 yrs (in az that means some africanized too lol they are cooland have now also kept carniolians and Italians . LOVE bb's haven't kept them but have watched them some and they are freaking cool --- maybe that is next years fun.... >


----------



## Stephenpbird

Welcome :gh:

http://www.bumblebee.org/

surfing this site should keep you from feeling to ignored and answer any questions on bumblebees that you might have.


----------



## Dave Warren

Raid for bumblebees, sugar water for honey bees, that's all I know Ricky! IMHO!


----------



## Dave Warren

Speaking of Bumblebees, saw one at the hive last week, carrying away one of my girls, thought what the heck!


----------



## trottet1

First year beekeeper here and I kinda just hit the ground running. Nothing but help, advice and a boost of confidence from this forum. And even after you lashed out, most people were still diplomatic in their response. If you went on a tangent in your guitar forum, I'm sure you would have been told to go defecate in your hat. You should appologize to everyone here.


----------



## beemilk

It seems futile to respond to this person, .........he's probably ignoring us


----------



## sqkcrk

Ricker63 said:


> I participate actively in 6 forums. 2 for guitar, one for ponding & Koi, 2 for bicycles and one for general garden related questions. Have done for years. Never have i been so completely ignored. 210 views of my post and not one welcoming word.
> 
> so is it some kind of archaic etiquette or protocol. one must go to the welcome forum and be blessed. is it snobbery where one is recognized as a casual observer and not a heavy duty "beekeeper" or "beekeeper wanna bee" ergo not worthy of response. or is it that nobody knows the answer and isn't respectful enough to finally say, hey it seems nobody knows. good luck with your bumblebee.
> 
> whatever it is, just wanted you to know how you are viewed by one newbie. rude. i have been fascinated by bees for years and have been extremely concerned for some time now about the threats to them. cell phones, pesticides, mites/parasites, etc. so i eagerly looked forward to learning a lot and talking with some folks about it. but it's clear to me this is NOT the place for that.
> 
> i only write this so maybe you'll be a little more welcoming to the next person who comes along. like a whole lot more welcoming.
> 
> please delete me from your database and best of luck with your endeavors. the bees obviously need all the help they can get and i am sure you are dedicated and sincere about them.


The way I see it is that you came here w/ expectations and when your expectations weren't met by others, not privy to your expectations your feelings were hurt. Who hurt your feelings? It couldn't have been anyone who responded to your Post, so it must have been you yourself, by your expectations.

Would you rather get responses from a lot of people who don't know anything about what you are asking? a lot of people saying "I don't know."

Cell phones? That old myth? Welcome to Beesource.


----------



## sqkcrk

Dave Warren said:


> Speaking of Bumblebees, saw one at the hive last week, carrying away one of my girls, thought what the heck!


She must have been helping the colony do so house cleaning.

Are you sure that the honeybee wasn't attacking the bumblebee while the bumble was leaving the hive?


----------



## trottet1

beemilk said:


> It seems futile to respond to this person, .........he's probably ignoring us


Or he posted and went to bed and will awake to plenty of attention.


----------



## jim lyon

I am reminded of what my (nearly) 3 year old granddaughter said recently to her dad as he was trying to help her through a crisis. "It's too late dad, I'm already crying"


----------



## Bee Geek

Poor thing, Society owes him sooo much, and must we disappoint?

GROW UP!


----------



## Tenbears

Wow This is amazing. how lucky are we at Beesource to have the worlds oldest member of the ME generation visit us. Not to mention take their time to explain exactly how we are supposed to respond to their presents. Guess we should have done some research and praised His/Her for the concerns.


----------



## biggraham610

bee geek said:


> poor thing, society owes him sooo much, and must we disappoint?
> 
> Grow up!


x 10


----------



## jdmidwest

210 views were probably just searchbots looking for clues. They have a forum for pounding Koi's?


----------



## Charlie B

If you think Beesource is a challenge, try being friends with Odfrank!


----------



## sqkcrk

jdmidwest said:


> 210 views were probably just searchbots looking for clues. They have a forum for pounding Koi's?


's what I do w/ mine. Don't u?


----------



## Cloverdale

Dave Warren said:


> Speaking of Bumblebees, saw one at the hive last week, carrying away one of my girls, thought what the heck!


Are you serious!? I have TONS of bumblebees in my yard, and looking very fat and content..


----------



## samoadc

I personally mildly resent all the welcome notices I read and consider them a waste of my time. I have often tried to assist someone who asks a question I think I can paartially answer and while writing I would like others to know that I find it most helpful when others let me know what they are writing about by their ffirst few words rather than just where they are from or something related to their status that has nothing to do with bees. Due to the doctor thinking I have an alergic reaction from bee stings I may not respond so often as for now I am following his advice until I learn more. I am so old the stings really didn't seem to bother me but I didn't consider what a couple hundred or more injections of their poison would do. When my smoker burned its fuel and I had bare skin showing I continued to finish my set goals when it would have been better to back off. Maybe the 103 degree temperature and lack of water was paart of the problem too.


Ricker63 said:


> I participate actively in 6 forums. 2 for guitar, one for ponding & Koi, 2 for bicycles and one for general garden related questions. Have done for years. Never have i been so completely ignored. 210 views of my post and not one welcoming word.
> 
> so is it some kind of archaic etiquette or protocol. one must go to the welcome forum and be blessed. is it snobbery where one is recognized as a casual observer and not a heavy duty "beekeeper" or "beekeeper wanna bee" ergo not worthy of response. or is it that nobody knows the answer and isn't respectful enough to finally say, hey it seems nobody knows. good luck with your bumblebee.
> 
> whatever it is, just wanted you to know how you are viewed by one newbie. rude. i have been fascinated by bees for years and have been extremely concerned for some time now about the threats to them. cell phones, pesticides, mites/parasites, etc. so i eagerly looked forward to learning a lot and talking with some folks about it. but it's clear to me this is NOT the place for that.
> 
> i only write this so maybe you'll be a little more welcoming to the next person who comes along. like a whole lot more welcoming.
> 
> please delete me from your database and best of luck with your endeavors. the bees obviously need all the help they can get and i am sure you are dedicated and sincere about them.


----------



## squarepeg

barry, how 'bout this for a site slogan:

'beesourcing - not for the squeamish.' , or

as john belushi would say: "well excuuuuuuuuuse me!"

i started to write a short reply to only to say i didn't have a clue, but didn't.

sorry rick.


----------



## Joseph Clemens

I think you mean, Steve Martin.


----------



## squarepeg

i stand corrected! thanks joseph.


----------



## Connie1

I am a brand newbie and I have had nothing but positive responses to my inquiries. Sorry you feel that way. Good luck.


----------



## sqkcrk

Connie1 said:


> I am a brand newbie and I have had nothing but positive responses to my inquiries. Sorry you feel that way. Good luck.


 Well, let me fix that for ya. :lpf:


----------



## PewHeretic

Op said he/she wanted to learn a lot about bees but obviously couldn't because no one would chat with him/her. Try reading through all the posts first....!! You would have learned a metric butt-ton! Then make comments on what you feel you should comment on. Introduce yourself but don't expect every other member to feel blessed and appreciative that you decided to join. Just expect to give a little of yourself without much in return. I guarantee you that if you saddle up and join some of the conversations going on in here then you'll be addressed and included. Sitting around like a wall flower and feeling hurt because you weren't made a fuss over isn't the way to make friends....or good impressions! This also isn't a bar or FB or Twitter or any other generic chat room. The measure of your sincerity is determined by what it takes to make you leave..... You didn't measure up and that's not anyone's fault but your own.

Sheesh! 

I'm a new member here also. My skin must be thicker. The AC forums I'm in are brutal! The saltwater aquarium and pond forums I'm in don't tolerate lurkers who want to talk a lot without any work to back it up. This place is a cake walk!  Ideas get exchanged and the dumb ones aren't commented on....until I make a REALLY dumb comment! 

I should be ignored more. All you heavy posters should respond to me and let me know you're ignoring me...  I might leave and then where would you be!? 

Ken


----------



## willbe

I haven't even posted yet should I feel ignored? I'm gleaning more information than I can process. 
Thanks


----------



## PewHeretic

Hey, Willbe! Welcome... oh, wait! (shrugs shoulders, gazes off into nothingness) You're officially ignored. Come back, chat often, chime in on every thread and start some new ones. We'll all join with you and ignore each other while learning lots and having fun.

Ken


----------

